# Retired !



## SteveB (Apr 1, 2022)

I AM RETIRED !, Last day was today, 40 years at Brooklyn College, 48 as a stage electrician, an entirely rewarding career. I leave behind at BC some remarkably smart, talented and artistic co-workers, whom I have been privileged to have worked with all of these many years. I thank you and will miss all of you. SB


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 1, 2022)

ENJOY IT TO THE FULLEST!!!!!


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 1, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2022)

Congratulations @SteveB ! But I regret to inform you that retirement is not allowed from CB.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 1, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Congratulations @SteveB ! But I regret to inform you that retirement is not allowed from CB.



Well, I figured some of us have to stick around to answer those Altman 360 and Kliegl questions that pop up.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 1, 2022)

Good for you, Steve! They will surely be missing you at BC. Have a wonderful next chapter!

ST


----------



## Crisp image (Apr 1, 2022)

Congratulations. I am retired too..... as in I was tired yesterday and I am re-tired today


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 1, 2022)

Congrats! Anybody got a winning lottery ticket I could _borrow_ so I can join you?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 2, 2022)

Yeah @SteveB I re-tired last week... Decided to go with a mud and snow rated light truck design instead of the previous passenger style. Gonna be a bit louder on the road and loose a couple of mpg, but I think the increased traction in winter will be worth it.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2022)

Congratulations. Forty years in one place is almost unheard of in this industry. BTW, you can retire all you want, but you can never leave. Who else will discuss the wonders of the Prestige with me?

Will the Whitman ever have shows again?


----------



## almorton (Apr 2, 2022)

Forty years in one place is almost unheard of these days in _any_ industry, although I've been in my current job (software developer) at the same company now for over 30 years.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 2, 2022)

derekleffew said:


> Congratulations. Forty years in one place is almost unheard of in this industry. BTW, you can retire all you want, but you can never leave. Who else will discuss the wonders of the Prestige with me?
> 
> Will the Whitman ever have shows again?


I recall the Prestige with its heads up display; do you know how many they built? I remember the list of features they never brought to market. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 2, 2022)

RonHebbard said:


> I recall the Prestige with its heads up display; do you know how many they built? I remember the list of features they never brought to market.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


I don't think that was Prestige. I believe it was the one from Electro Controls Canada called Premiere.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 2, 2022)

derekleffew said:


> Congratulations. Forty years in one place is almost unheard of in this industry. BTW, you can retire all you want, but you can never leave. Who else will discuss the wonders of the Prestige with me?
> 
> Will the Whitman ever have shows again?


"The Wonders of the Prestige" Club has a very small membership roster. And I am guessing Steve B ain't on it.  

ST


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 2, 2022)

Congrats Steve. Retired in February myself after 30 years. You got me beat by a fair margin! I believe you will really take to it as have I!


----------



## SteveB (Apr 2, 2022)

I (and my colleague in the theater dept.) both agree that the Prestige was a terrific console to program on. The button design and layout made for a very nice console to quickly punch buttons, maybe the best console ive used for ergonomics. We didnt experience many of the software quirks the desk was known for, then we never moved them so the hardware stayed connected. We were disappointed that Colortran was terrible at fixing known issues, is why we went to Express after.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 2, 2022)

derekleffew said:


> Congratulations. Forty years in one place is almost unheard of in this industry. BTW, you can retire all you want, but you can never leave. Who else will discuss the wonders of the Prestige with me?
> 
> Will the Whitman ever have shows again?



Its been closed 5 years now. Went dark 7/1/17 for a 10 mos. project that took 3 years, was about to re-open when the pandemic hit, that was all she wrote. The in-house non-profit producer was deactivated in 2018, 5 people let go, then our PM retired, not replaced, our financial director retired, not replaced and our GM retired, not replaced, with the operations office subsequently closed. No rentals, no in house events, an occasional Dept, of Music recital. We have 3 part time stagehands (soon that will be 2 FT and 3 PT). Not enough ushers to handle big events, our ticket scanners are obsolete and need replacement, our WiFi is gone, a follow spot was flooded with a steam leak and is dead (leaves us with 1), our cyc strips (L&E Mini-Strips) are mostly fried, need LED replacements. The college is balking at what I see is about $80,000 needed to get the place running. Thus I got out.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 2, 2022)

SteveB said:


> I (and my colleague in the theater dept.) both agree that the Prestige was a terrific console to program on. The button design and layout made for a very nice console to quickly punch buttons, maybe the best console ive used for ergonomics. We didnt experience many of the software quirks the desk was known for, then we never moved them so the hardware stayed connected. We were disappointed that Colortran was terrible at fixing known issues, is why we went to Express after.


Unfortunately, it proved to be an imperfect copy of the landmark Strand Light Palette software. (Example: how did multi-part cues work?) Those users expecting a direct Light Palette equivalent were both surprised and sorely disappointed. In addition , it was the first console to use PC hardware, but the poor mechanical implementation of stuffing a PC into a 3" tall lighting console made it virtually unmaintainable and not very reliable. Video cards on their sides might have been its downfall.

ST


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2022)

RonHebbard said:


> I recall the Prestige with its heads up display; do you know how many they built?


Premiere, not Prestige. And I believe we determined on here that "less than *twelve*" were built. https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/lighting-controller-lead-times.44912/post-392942


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 2, 2022)

STEVETERRY said:


> I don't think that was Prestige. I believe it was the one from Electro Controls Canada called Premiere.
> 
> ST


Thank, you are correct. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Bob Musser (Apr 6, 2022)

SteveB said:


> I AM RETIRED !, Last day was today, 40 years at Brooklyn College, 48 as a stage electrician, an entirely rewarding career. I leave behind at BC some remarkably smart, talented and artistic co-workers, whom I have been privileged to have worked with all of these many years. I thank you and will miss all of you. SB


Congratulations! Doing the same in August, after "just" 36 years.


----------



## bwbuck (Apr 6, 2022)

Congrats Steve All the Best. You have earned it. Can't Believe I started at BCBC almost 37 years ago, 

Brett B


----------



## Lextech (Apr 6, 2022)

Congrats on retirement, I have 12 more years until my retirement. I mixed my first paid concert 38 years ago this month, want the even 50 years in the business.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 7, 2022)

A thanks to the many replies.


----------

